
OMG, this is the source code review for one particular certified voting machine - wheresvic1
https://twitter.com/emilygorcenski/status/802148854875439104
======
jakeogh
Why Electronic Voting is a BAD Idea - Computerphile:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI)

------
grzm
Direct recoding electronic machines should be eliminated. Paper ballots,
possibly with Scantron for tallying. Auditable and easy to understand.

